# Best DVD's on the Heian Kata (JKA style)?



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 27, 2006)

Best DVD's on the Heian Kata (JKA style)? I'm in the process of relearning the Heian Kata to practice for physical fitness and training in focus and concentration and I'm looking for the best DVD's out there. I have Ray Dalke's Kata video and while it does a good job on bunkai and fine-tuning the forms, it is NOT, IMO a beginner video - although Dalke Sensei's beginning demo is absolutely stunning. It's perfect for a first kyu preparing for shodan, but not for someone who's been out of the art for years and only learned up to brown belt. Thanks.


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 27, 2006)

*You should go the E/B Productions web site and perchase their kata vids on the Heian series. Joel Ertle is the teacher 6th dan JKA. The video's are of very good quality. Hope this helps you on your quest.:karate: *


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 27, 2006)

twendkata71 said:


> *You should go the E/B Productions web site and perchase their kata vids on the Heian series. Joel Ertle is the teacher 6th dan JKA. The video's are of very good quality. Hope this helps you on your quest.:karate: *


 
It does, and will do. Thanks.


----------



## exile (Nov 27, 2006)

Jonathan---for another `take' on the Heian/Pinans---the `Peians', as IWishToLearn has brilliantly renamed them---you might take a look at Iain Abernethy's DVDs on the combat bunkai recoverable from them by careful analysis using the kind of principles of interpretation he's pioneered. Very good, careful, thought-provoking  and illuminating rethinking of the fighting moves encoded in the Peians.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 28, 2006)

Dangit Ex ya had to bring me in to it. 

My interpretations are not based in JKA, but more from a Shorinji Ryu Karate/Kempo and Shaolin Kempo flavored style called Yasashii Do Martial Arts.

I'm currently in the process of setting up a set of DVDs for Ex with the applications and such.


----------

